# The Wall Street Journal; ‘The Great One’



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

*Pontiac GTO: Otherwise Known as ‘The Great One’​*​
*How the pioneering Pontiac muscle car made a lasting impression*
Posted by: A.J. Baime March 3, 2015 10:03 a.m. ET 
















John Nolan, 63, a vice president for a steel producer from Fort Wayne, Ind., on his 1964 Pontiac GTO. 

The GTO was arguably the first production muscle car. John DeLorean—who later started his own car company called DeLorean—was the chief engineer of the Pontiac division of General Motors at the time, and is considered the car’s “father.” The concept was to drop a very powerful engine into an intermediate-size vehicle, in the context of what was considered intermediate then. The actual name was Pontiac Tempest LeMans GTO, but they called it The Great One.

(Click on the above link for the rest of the story and pictures)


----------



## Goat Roper (Oct 28, 2014)

Link is pay to read, bummer.


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

Goat Roper said:


> Link is pay to read, bummer.


It is the 7th or 8th story down if you go thru Google news; try this link

https://www.google.com/search?hl=en...3.0.106.766.5j3.8.0...0.0...1ac.1.4pH95OwvGCQ


----------

